# Necesito circuito para amplificador de 27Mhz



## Declive (Mar 20, 2009)

Saludos, necesito un circuito de amplificador AM que pueda tabajar en 27.125Mhz, que tenga una entrada de 100mW  y que pueda funcionar a 9v para poder aumentar la potencia de unos walkies, lo ideal es que saque sobre un vatio aunque cualquier circuitillo que de un resultado aceptable me serviria. 
Gracias

PD: Otra cosa, ya se que venden para emisoras de Banda ciudadana, pero son muy "bestias" y funcionan a 12v.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 20, 2009)

Hola amigo.

tengo una propuesta para tí y es la siguiente:

CA5800: integrado de Motorola, solo tiene 9 pines en linea, es pequeño, tira 1watt y solo se usan 4 patitas, pues las restantes 5 van todas a masa.

espero que te sea útil.

p/d: la banda de frecuencias que abarca es muy amplificadora.


----------



## Declive (Mar 20, 2009)

Gracias por contestar tan rapido, sin embargo el integrado tiene dos problemas:
1_Funciona de 24 a 32v
2_Al parecer esta obsoleto y es dificil buscarlo.

A ver si surgen mas ideas de este tipo y sino pues ya buscare como acoplar tres pilas al walkie


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 22, 2009)

fijate si podes amplificar esa salida usando un BF494 y despues un BD135 o similar. he visto que asi se conforman las salidas de potencia de algunos transmisores de FM.


----------



## AZ81 (Mar 22, 2009)

Mira esta pagina que tienen esquemas de Carkit y te fijas como estan los pasos de amplificación y lo trasplantas a tu esquema.
http://www.museo-cb.com/Esquemas/Carkit/
Antonio.


----------

